# تتجوزينى ......... شوفوا هى قالت له اييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟



## ميرنا (13 فبراير 2007)

_*حكايه كل شباب النهارده...حنشوفها في شخص(ميزو) الطالب الجامعي المتخرج من 4 سنين من صيدله السنبلاوين..و حبيبته (سمسمه), بكالوريوس هندسه قسم ( كهربه أفراح ) !



*__*اول مره شافها فيها........
ميزو:تتجوزيني؟ 
سمسمه:أفندم؟ 
ميزو:بقولك تتجوزيني؟ 
سمسمه:لأ طبعا! 
ميزو:ليه بقى؟ 
سمسمه:بصراحة كدة شكلك مش عاجبني.. 
ميزو:إزاي يعني؟ 
سمسمه:أصل أنا ليا مواصفات معينة لفارس أحلامي. 
ميزو:مواصفات معينة؟..هو انتي هتتجوزي عربية؟ 
*****



*__*و بعدها بسنه.... 
ميزو:تتجوزيني ؟ 
سمسمه:إيه ده؟ شكلك اتغير! 
ميزو:إيه رأيك ؟ 
سمسمه:حلو النيو لوك ده..شعرك بقة ناعم! 
ميزو:دي باروكه 
سمسمه:ودي عدسات خضراء ؟ 
ميزو:أيوة 
سمسمه:بس بجد .. بقيت وسيم .. بقيت شبه نيكولاس كيج ! 
ميزو:مين بنكرياس كيج ده ؟ 
سمسمه:بنكرياس ؟!! ياي ..ده انت مش ستايل خالص.. 
ميزو:ستايل دي تبقى شتيمه ؟ 
*****



*__*و بعدها بسنه كمان.... 
ميزو:تتجوزيني ؟ 
سمسمه:عندك عربية موديل كام ؟ 
ميزو:موديل دي تبقى شتيمة ؟ 
*****



*__*كمان سنه.... 
ميزو:تتجوزيني ؟ 
سمسمه:قوللي الأول .. حاطط أنهي نغمة عالموبايل ؟ 
ميزو:موبايل دي تبقى شتيمة ؟ 
*****



*__*.....سنه..... 
ميزو:تتجوزيني ؟ 
سمسمه:ما قلتليش .. إنت بتشتغل إيه ؟ 
ميزو:أنا -بلا فخر- عاطل 
سمسمه:عاطل ؟ 
ميزو:مش أحسن من اللي ما بيشتغلش ؟ 
*****



*__*............ ........ 
ميزو:تتجوزيني ؟ 
سمسمه:لقيت شغل ؟ 
ميزو:أيوة طبعًا .. سنتين وأنا بادور .. أخيرًا لقيت 
سمسمه:وإيه هو ؟ 
ميزو:سواق تاكسي 
سمسمه:ياي ! 
ميزو:ياي دي تبقى شتيمه ؟
*****



*__*مش فاكر بعدها بأد ايه.... 
ميزو:تتجوزيني ؟ 
سمسمه:جمعت مبلغ كويس ؟ 
ميزو:طبعًا .. مبلغ كبير جدًا 
سمسمه:قد إيه يعني ؟ 
ميزو:ألف جنيه 
سمسمه:نعم ؟!!! 
ميزو:يعني موافقة ؟ 
سمسمه:بقولك ايه..شيل الموضوع ده من دماغك و خليك فريش
ميزو:فريش دي تبقى شتيمه ؟ 
*****



*__*انتو معايه ولا نمتو ؟؟؟؟؟ 
ميزو:تتجوزيني ؟ 
سمسمه:عندك شقة ؟ 
ميزو:طبعًا .. أودة على السطوح
سمسمه:نعم ؟!! 
ميزو:إيه المشكلة ؟! .. أحسن ما ننام في الشارع ! 
سمسمه:في الشارع ؟! 
ميزو:وكلها كام سنة وأجيبلك أحسن شقة في الدنيا 
سمسمه:بس اعمل حسابك...انا عايزه شقه تكون فانتاستيك 
ميزو:فانتاستيك دي تبقى شتيمه ؟ 
***** 



*__*والله ما فاكر بعدها بكام سنه.... 
ميزو:تتجوزيني ؟ 
سمسمه:جبت الشقة ؟ 
ميزو:أيوة...خدت شقه في مساكن الزلزال 
سمسمه:نعم ؟!! 
ميزو:بس ما فيهاش حمام 
***** 



*__*ميزو:تتجوزيني ؟ 
سمسمه:إنت تاني ؟ 
ميزو:جبتلك حمّام إنما إيه 
سمسمه:خليه ينفعك 
ميزو:خلاص...هاكتبه باسمك!!! 
***** 



*__*بعد سنين.... 
ميزو:هتتجوزيني ولا أولع فيكي ؟ 
سمسمه:ومالك محروق كدة ؟ 
ميزو:ماهو حكايتنا طولت قوي .. طولت أكتر من اللازم 
سمسمه:إنت ليه متمسك بيا أوي كدة يا ميزو؟ 
ميزو:أصل .. أصل .. 
سمسمه:أصل إيه ؟ 
ميزو:أصل أنا بحبك
سمسمه:بحبك ؟!! اسمها i love u يا جاهل 
ميزو: i love u دي تبقى شتيمة ؟ 
*****



*__*بعدها بسنين تانيه...... 
ميزو:تتجوزيني ؟ 
سمسمه:أنا بصراحة .. مش شايفة إن في حد في العالم يستاهلني 
ميزو:يا سلام ! .. ليه ؟ 
سمسمه:عشان أنا جميلة .. دمي خفيف .. رشيقة .. رقيقة 
ميزو:رقيقة ؟! .. ده انت بدأتي تقشفي 
سمسمه:فشر ! 
ميزو:فوقي لنفسك .. العمر بيجري 
سمسمه:أنا مصرة على رأيي 
ميزو:يعني إيه ؟ 
سمسمه:يعني اقطع معايا 
ميزو:بعد كل السنين دي ؟! .. بعد كل الحب ده ؟!! 
سمسمه:بقولك ايه..بلاش تراجيديا 
ميزو:تراجيديا دي تبقى شتيمة ؟ 
*****



*_*بعد سنين أكتر من اللي فاتو .... 
ميزو:تتجوشيني ؟ 
سمسمه:إيه ؟ 
ميزو:تتجوشييينييييييي ؟ 
سمسمه:إنت مين ؟ 
ميزو:أنا حبيبك يا هبلة .. البشي النضارة عشان تشوفيني 
سمسمه:أشلي مش شايفاها 
ميزو:ماهي قدامك على الترابيزة 
سمسمه:أنا لزيزه ؟!! 
ميزو:على الترابيييييييييزه 
سمسمه:أيوة لقيتها 
ميزو:البشيها بقة 
سمسمه:ططييبب 
ميزو:عينيكي فوق شوية يا سماسم .. ده بقك .. 
سمسمه:طيب لبشهالي إنت 
ميزو:عقبال ما البشك الدبلة 
سمسمه:ما تكشفنيش يا ميشو بقي .. كنت بتقول إيه بقى ؟ 
ميزو:كنت بقول تتجوشينيي ؟ 
سمسمه:أكوشك ؟ .. إزاي ؟ 
ميزو:يا ولية مش تكوشيني .. تـ .. تـ .. جـ .. و.. شـ .. يـ .. نـ .. ي ؟ 
سمسمه:شيبني أفكر 
ميزو:أفكر دي تبقى شتيمه ؟!! 
***** 



*_*على فراش الموت...... 
ميزو:تـ…كوح..تتـ..كوح كاح..تتكو..كوح..تتكوشـ..كوح كوح..يني ؟ 
سمسمه:مش شامعة 
ميزو:هـ..و..ه..كوح كاح ..هوه إنتي..كوح..معرفتيـ..ش..كوح 
سمسمه:إيه ؟ 
ميزو:لا.. كوح..أبدًا .. كوح .. كنت … كح كح .. بأكح 
سمسمه:بتكح ؟!!!! .. شلامتك .. ما قلتليش ليه ؟ 
ميزو:هو .. كوح .. إنتي .. لشة .. عارفـ .. ـة .. كوح كوح 
سمسمه:بتقول إيه ؟ 
ميزو:قو..كوح..لتي..كيح..ايه..يا..كوح..ولية..تتـ..ج و..شيـ..نـي ؟ 
سمسمه:أجوشك ؟!! .. طب بش خد الدوا الأول 
ميزو:يا وليـ .. ـة..كوح..مش..كوح..وقته..كوح 
سمسمه:موافقة .. موافقة يا حاج.. 
ميزو:أخيـ..راااااً..كوح..كدة...أموت..كوح..وأنا..كو ح...مرتاااااااح 
سمسمه:مرتاح دي تبقى شتيمه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!! !*_

​


----------



## emy (13 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه موووووووووووووت يا ميرنا تحفه بجد
بس يا حرام مات قبل متجوش :smil13: :smil13: 
يلا بقى مش مشكله مرسى ليكى يا قمر على تعبك


----------



## lovebjw (13 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههه
جامدة موت بجد يا ميرنا 
دا الواد يا عينى عفن من الحب 
دى ولا قصة روميو وجوليت


----------



## المناهرى2007 (13 فبراير 2007)

:a82: ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## K A T Y (13 فبراير 2007)

_ههههههههههههههههههههههه_

_حلوة يا ميرنا _

_ايه اللي بيموت علي روحه من الحب ده_

_دا فعلا الحب الذي يقال عنه اني احبك حتي الموووووووووووووت_​


----------



## بيشوى موريس (13 فبراير 2007)

*الحب الحقيقي : 
هو أن تحب الشخص الوحيد القادر على أن يجعلك تعيسا
أجمل ما في الدنيا: الحب والرغيف والحرية
الإهمال يقتل الحب ، والنسيان يدفنه
الحب لا يقتل ا حد إنما يعلقه بين الحياة والموت
الحب سلطان ولذلك فهو فوق القانون
أنت لا تعرف قلبك حتى تفشل في الحب
الحب كالقمر له وجهان: الغيرة هي الوجه المظلم
الحب يقضي على الكثير من الآلام لأنه أعظمها
الأعمال أعلى صوتا من الكلام-إلا في الحب
الدموع تروي الحب والبسمات تنعشه
الحب كالمعدة القوية يهضم أي طعام وأي كلام
الحياة كالحب لا حكمة فيها
الحب ليس هلوسة ولكن فيه الكثير منها
الحب يجعل الزمن يمضي والزمن يجعل الحب يمضي
الحب أن تفنى في شيء والموت أن يفنى فيك شيء
الحب الحقيقي هو الذي تحس به بعد فوات الأوان
الذين أحبوا بقوة ، لم يحبوا من أول نظرة
الحب يجعل الإنسان العادي شاعرا ، والشاعر مجنونا ، والمجنون حيوانا ، والحيوان شاعرا
الحب هو أن تبالغ في قيمة من تعرف ، والغيرة هي أن تبالغ في قيمة من لا تعرف
الإخلاص في الحب ليس إلا كسلا في النظر إلى إنسان آخر
المحب لا يجوع . والجائع لا يحب
الحب والحرب ندخلهما عندما نريد ، ولكن نهرب منهما عندما نستطيع
الذي يحب يصدق كل شيء أو لا يصدق أي شيء
الحب بئر عميق اشرب منها فقط واحترس من أن تقع بها
الذي يحبك بقسوة إنما يكرهك برفق
الحب يولد في العزلة والكراهية تولد بين الناس
الحب ليس أعمى ولكنه مصاب ببعد النظر فهو لا يدرك الأخطاء إلا عندما يبتعد
الندم لمن عرفوا الحب والأسف للذين لم يعرفوه
القبلة اتفاقية صامتة بعدها نلقي السلاح
اللعبة الوحيدة التي يشترك فيها اثنان ويكسبان فيها اثنان أو يخسرا معا . .الحب
الحب هو أجمل سوء تقدير بين اثنين
الحب كالحرب من السهل أن تشعلها . .ومن الصعب أن تخمدها
ثلاثة لا يمكن أن نخفيها : الجمل وراكب الجمل والحب
بالحب لا نعقل وبالعقل لا نحب
بالقلب نحب . . وبالعقل نكره . . بالاثنين نصاب بالجنون
بداية الحب نهاية العقل
بذور الحب تنمو على مهل ، أما الثمار فبسرعة
حب تطارده:جميل ، حب يطاردك أجمل
روح المحب تعيش في جسم من يحب
حبنا لشخص لجماله ليس حبا ، ولكن عندما نحبه رغم عيوبه . . فهذا هو الحب بكل تأكيد
عندما نريد الحب لا يجيء ، عندما يجيء لا نريده
عقوبة من يحب كثيرا . . أن يحب دائما
في طريقنا على القلب يجب أن نمر بباب له شفتان
في الليل وفي الحب يصاب الناس بعمى الألوان
في الحب ننسى كرامتنا ، وفي الغيرة ننسى الحب
في الحب خطابات نبعث بها وأخرى نمزقها وأجمل الخطابات هي التي لا نكتبها
قد يولد الحب بكلمة ولكنه لا يموت أبد بكلمة
ليس الحب هو الذي يعذبنا ، ولكن من نحب
لا أحبك لأنك مصدر راحتي وإنما أحب راحتي لأنك مصدرها
ندين للحب بحياتنا . . وبموتنا أيضا
من يحب . . يحب إلى الأبد

مع تحياتى لكم بيشوى مستشار الحب فى الوطن العربى دى من موالفاتى الكتيرة اوى اوى*


----------



## emy (14 فبراير 2007)

حوه اوووووى يا بيشوى مرسى ليك


----------



## tina_tina (14 فبراير 2007)

يا شللىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
ربنا يسامحك وتجوز زيه كده


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (14 فبراير 2007)

*ميرناااااااااااااااااااااا
ربنااااااااا هو اللى بيتصرف فى الناس اللى ممكن تشل حد
ربنا يسامحك يا ميرنا*


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2007)

*فرحانه فيكم كلكم واحد واحد وبذات تينا وكيرو تار بايت*​


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (14 فبراير 2007)

بيشوى موريس قال:


> *الحب الحقيقي :
> هو أن تحب الشخص الوحيد القادر على أن يجعلك تعيسا
> أجمل ما في الدنيا: الحب والرغيف والحرية
> الإهمال يقتل الحب ، والنسيان يدفنه
> ...



*ياريت يا بيشو لو تضع الموضوع فى موضوع كامل من برة*


----------



## kamer14 (16 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه كويس انه مات وهو مرتاح:yahoo:


----------



## merola (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تتجوزينى ......... شوفوا هى قالت له اييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟*

.....سنه..... 
ميزو:تتجوزيني ؟ 
سمسمه:ما قلتليش .. إنت بتشتغل إيه ؟ 
ميزو:أنا -بلا فخر- عاطل 
سمسمه:عاطل ؟ 
ميزو:مش أحسن من اللي ما بيشتغلش ؟ 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
دية جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تتجوزينى ......... شوفوا هى قالت له اييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟*

*اطالب بغلق القسم الترفيهى وفورا مع اتخاذ اجراء ضد ميرنا *​


----------



## max mike (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تتجوزينى ......... شوفوا هى قالت له اييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه بعد كل الحب ده واول ما توافق يموت ياحرام :t33:


----------



## Meriamty (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تتجوزينى ......... شوفوا هى قالت له اييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟*

















يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه كل ده حصل 


​


----------



## maream samir (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تتجوزينى ......... شوفوا هى قالت له اييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟*

:t33:حلوووووووة جدااااااااا بس ياحرام ملحقش يتجوز 
بس كويس انها وافققت00000:t33:​


----------



## mero_engel (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تتجوزينى ......... شوفوا هى قالت له اييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟*

* حلوه يا ميرنا*
*بس علي فكره فيها نوع  من الجد برضه دا حال الشباب ودا تفكير البنات*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تتجوزينى ......... شوفوا هى قالت له اييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟*

يا نهارك ابيض يا ميرناااااااااااااااااا ده كده هتبقى لوحدك الولاد و البنات هيقيموا عليكى الحد هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و مكن الأتنين و التلات و الأربع 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس موضوع عسوله خالــــــــــــــــــــــــــــص تسلم ايديك​


----------



## فادية (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تتجوزينى ......... شوفوا هى قالت له اييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟*

منك  لله  يا ميرنا  جبتيلي  شلل  سداسي :smil13:​


----------



## mina3338 (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تتجوزينى ......... شوفوا هى قالت له اييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟*

ياجماعه انا عايز اعرف حاجه مهمه اوي 
هي (تجوزيني) دي تبقي شتيمه​


----------



## merola (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تتجوزينى ......... شوفوا هى قالت له اييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟*

_*
ههههههههههههههههههه
حرام عليكى انا كنت حموت معاهم 
حلووووووووة اوى​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تتجوزينى ......... شوفوا هى قالت له اييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟*

*جميله جدا 
مرسىىىىىىىى ياباشا على الموضوع الالى يشيب بدرى ده 
هههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 يناير 2009)

*تتجوزيني ؟؟؟؟!!!!*

*تتجوزيني ؟ 
ـ أفندم ؟
ـ بقولك تتجوزيني ؟
ـ ؟؟؟
ـ تتجوزيني ؟
ـ لأ
ـ ليه ؟
ـ بصراحة كدة شكلك مش عاجبني
ـ إزاي يعني ؟
ـ يعني .. أصل أنا ليا مواصفات معينة لفارس أحلامي
ـ مواصفات معينة ؟ .. هو انتي هتتجوزي عربية؟
ـ لأ ! .. بصراحة كده .. إنت مش فارس أحلامي اللي باتمناه

************ ********* *****

ـ تتجوزيني ؟

ـ إيه ده ؟ شكلك اتغير
ـ إيه رأيك ؟
ـ واو .. شعرك بقة ناعم ! .. دي باروكة ؟
ـ أيوة
ـ ودي عدسات خضراء ؟
ـ أيوة
ـ واو ! .. بس بجد .. بقيت وسيم .. واو ! ده انت بقيت شبه نيكولاس كيج
ـ مين عباس كيج ده ؟
ـ عباس ؟!! ياي .. إيه عباس دي ؟ اسمه نيكولاس
ـ مين نيكولاس ده ؟
ـ بقة مالكشي في السيما وجاي تكلمني ؟ .. ياي

************ ********* *****

ـ تتجوزيني ؟

ـ انت لسه ليك عين تكلمني ؟
ـ أيوة .. أنا عرفت مين بنكرياس كيج ده
ـ أولاً : اسمه نيكولاس كيج
ـ أيوة أيوة .. كنت هاقول اسمه صح .. بس اختصرته .. ده ممثل
ـ ممثل إيه ؟
ـ ممثل أمريكاوي
ـ أمريكاوي ؟! .. إخّييي ! .. اسمه أميريكان يا بابا .. ما تبقاش دونكي
ـ دونكي دي تبقى شتيمة ؟
ـ أوف كورس

************ ********* *****

ـ تتجوزيني ؟

ـ عندك عربية موديل كام ؟
ـ موديل دي تبقى شتيمة ؟

************ ********* *****

ـ تتجوزيني ؟

ـ قوللي الأول .. حاطط أنهي نغمة في الموبايل بتاعك ؟
ـ نغمة دي تبقى شتيمة ؟

************ ********* *****

ـ تتجوزيني ؟

ـ ما قلتليش .. إنت بتشتغل إيه ؟
ـ أنا -بلا فخر- عاطل
ـ عاطل ؟ .. ياي
ـ مش أحسن من اللي ما بيشتغلش ؟
ـ لا
ـ يعني مش هتتجوزيني ؟
ـ لا
ـ كدة أنا أزعل
ـ ما تزعلش يا بابا .. خليك فريش
ـ ماشي .. ماشي .. بس قوليلي
ـ إيه ؟
ـ فريش دي تبقى شتيمة ؟

************ ********* *****

ـ تتجوزيني ؟

ـ لقيت شغل ؟
ـ أيوة طبعًا .. سنتين وأنا بادور .. أخيرًا لقيت
ـ وإيه هو ؟
ـ سواق تاكسي
ـ ياي ! .. مش مكسوف وانت بتقولها ؟
ـ فيها إيه ؟ العمل شرف .. وكلها كام سنة وأجمع مبلغ كويس
ـ شرف ؟ جتك القرف

************ ********* *****

ـ تتجوزيني ؟

ـ جمعت مبلغ كويس ؟
ـ طبعًا .. مبلغ كبير جداً
ـ قد إيه يعني ؟
ـ ألف جنيه
ـ نعم ؟!!! .. ألف جنيه دول تروح تسرح بيهم ببطاطا
ـ يعني موافقة ؟
ـ روح اتنيّل

************ ********* *****

ـ تتجوزيني ؟

ـ عندك شقة ؟
ـ طبعًا .. أوضة على السطوح
ـ نعم ؟
ـ إيه المشكلة ؟! .. أحسن ما ننام في الشارع
ـ في الشارع ؟! .. إيه الألفاظ السوقية دي ؟ ياي ! .. لازم يا بابا تجيب شقة
ـ طيب .. كلها كام سنة وأجيبلك أحسن شقة في الدنيا
ـ وهتجيبها في جاردن سيتي ولا في الزمالك ؟
ـ لا .. في الأهلي .. هيهع هيهع هيهع

************ ********* *****

( بعد سنوات)


ـ تتجوزيني ؟

ـ جبت الشقة ؟
ـ أيوة .. الحكومة بتبني شقق للشباب وأنا خدت شقة .. صحيح إنها اتأخرت لسبع سنوات .. لكن المهم إنها جات
ـ فانتاستيك
ـ بس الشقة ناقصة حاجة
ـ إيه هي ؟
ـ مفيهاش حمام
ـ امشي من قدامي ! .. مش طايقاك

************ ********* *****

ـ تتجوزيني ؟

ـ إنت تاني ؟
ـ جبتلك حمّام إنما إيه
ـ خليه ينفعك
ـ ليه بس ؟ .. ده ينفع لينا احنا الاتنين
ـ وأنا مالي ؟
ـ مش عاجبك .. مش مشكلة .. أكتبه باسمك


************ ********* *****

(بعد سنين)

ـ هتتجوزيني ولا أولع فيكي ؟
ـ ومالك محروق كدة ؟
ـ حكايتنا طولت قوي .. طولت أكتر من اللازم
ـ أوكي .. بس ممكن أعرف حاجة ؟
ـ إيه ؟
ـ إنت ليه متمسك بيا أوي كدة ؟
ـ أصل .. أصل
ـ أصل إيه ؟
ـ أصل أنا بحُبك
(بضم الحاء)
ـ بحُبك ؟!! .. إيه بحُبك دي ؟! .. إسمها بحِبك (بكسر الحاء) بعدين خليك روش وقول
I love you
ـ ماشي .. بس قوليلي
ـ نعم ؟
ـ روش دي تبقى شتيمة ؟

************ ********* *****

ـ تتجوزيني ؟

ـ بصراحة .. في حاجة كنت عاوزة أقولهالك من زمااااااان
ـ إيه ؟
ـ أنا بصراحة .. مش شايفة إن في حد في العالم يستاهلني
ـ يا سلام ! .. ليه ؟
ـ عشان أنا جميلة .. خفيفة الدم .. رشيقة .. رقيقة
ـ رقيقة ؟! .. ده انت بدأتي تقشفي
ـ فشر
ـ فوقي لنفسك .. العمر بيجري
ـ أنا مصرة على رأيي
ـ يعني إيه ؟
ـ يعني اقطع معايا
ـ بعد كل السنين دي ؟! .. بعد كل الحب ده ؟
بلاش تراجيديا من فضلك -
ـ ماشي .. بس قبل ما أمشي عاوز أسألك سؤال واحد بس
ـ إيه هو ؟
ـ تراجيديا دي تبقى شتيمة ؟

************ ********* *****

( بعد سنوات )


ـ تتجوشيني ؟
ـ إيه ؟
ـ تتجوشييينييييييي ؟
ـ إنت مين ؟
ـ أنا حبيبك يا هبلة .. البشي النضارة عشان تشوفيني
ـ طيب شاعدني عشان ألاقي النضارة
ـ آهي على الترابيزة قدامك
ـ فين ؟
ـ لا دي نظارتي أنا
ـ أيوة لقيتها
ـ البشيها بقة
ـ ططييبب
ـ عينيكي فوق شوية .. ده بقك
ـ طيب لبشهالي إنت
ـ عقبال ما البشك الدبلة
ـ ما تكشفنيش .. كنت بتقول إيه بقى ؟
ـ كنت بقول تتجوشششيييينيييييي ؟
ـ أكوشك ؟ .. إزاي ؟
ـ يا ولية مش تكوشيني .. تـ .. تـ .. جـ .. و.. شـ .. يـ .. نـ .. ي؟
ـ دي شتيمة ؟
ـ لاااااء .. بقولك تتجوشيني ؟
ـ آه !! .. أجوشك
ـ بالضااااابط .. هاه ؟
ـ شيبني أفكر
ـ أشيبك تفكري ؟! .. ده انت هتموتي خلاش
ـ لا .. شيبني أفكر بش
ـ ربنا يوفقك
ـ إيه ؟
ـ ربنا يوفقك
ـ بتقول إيه ؟
ـ ربنا ياخدك

************ ********* *****

(على فراش الموت)

ـ تـ … كو .. تتـ .. كوح كاح كيح .. تتكو ... تتكوشـ .. كوح كوح .. يني ؟
ـ مش شامعة
ـ بـ .. قوللـ كوح .. بقولك .. تـ .. كوح تتجوشيـ .. ؟ كوح
ـ أجوش مين ؟
ـ هـ .. و.. ه .. كووح كاح .. هوه إنتي .. كوح .. معرفتيـش .. كوح كوح كيح .. ميـ .. كوح .. مين ؟
ـ إيه ؟
ـ لا .. كوح .. أبدًا .. كوح .. كنت … كح كح .. بأكح
ـ كنت بتكح ؟!!!! .. شلامتك .. ما قلتليش ليه ؟
ـ هو .. كوح .. إنتي .. لشة .. عارفـ .. ـة .. كوح كوح
ـ بتقول إيه ؟
ـ يا .. ولية .. كوح كوح .. ردي .. كوح كوح .. عليا .. تـ .. تـ .. جو شيـ .. كوح كوح كوح كوح .. نـي ؟
ـ أجوشك ؟!! .. طب بش خد الدوا الأول
ـ يا وليـ .. ـة .. كوح .. كوح .. أنا .. كوح .. كوح .. هتتجوشيـ .. كوح
كوح كوح .. ـني ؟
ـ أيوة يا حاج .. موافقة
موافقة إنك تتكوشني ..أخيـ….كوح كوح ..راااااً !! .. كوح كوح كدة أموت .. كوح كوح .. وأنا .. كوح .. مطمئن ومرتاح .. الودااا .. كوح ..ع ع ع ع
ـ يا حاج .. يا حاج
لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


فى حفظ الله ورعايته

ملطووووووووووووش​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: تتجوزيني ؟؟؟؟!!!!*

*حلووووه قوووووووي 


تسلم ايديك يا بووشه

*


----------



## porio (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: تتجوزيني ؟؟؟؟!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههه

بجد جامدة جدا جدا جدا 

هو الموقف دة شكلو حصل معاك واقعيا 

مش صح كدا


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: تتجوزيني ؟؟؟؟!!!!*



mikel coco قال:


> *حلووووه قوووووووي
> 
> 
> تسلم ايديك يا بووشه
> ...


*
شكرا مايكل لمرووووووووورك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: تتجوزيني ؟؟؟؟!!!!*



porio قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بجد جامدة جدا جدا جدا
> 
> ...


*
لألألألألألألألألألألأ 
محصلتش معايا خالص 
لما تحصل هقولك​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: تتجوزيني ؟؟؟؟!!!!*

*حلووووة يابيشو
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: تتجوزيني ؟؟؟؟!!!!*

*شكرا ياجوجو
لمرووووووووووووررك​*


----------



## SALVATION (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: تتجوزيني ؟؟؟؟!!!!*

_



إنت ليه متمسك بيا أوي كدة ؟
ـ أصل .. أصل
ـ أصل إيه ؟
ـ أصل أنا بحُبك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

تحفة يا بيشو حقيقى جميلة
تسلم ايدك​_


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: تتجوزيني ؟؟؟؟!!!!*

شكرا توني لمرووووووورك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: تتجوزيني ؟؟؟؟!!!!*

*اشوف فيك يوم يا بيشو انا موت فى النكته دى الهى اشوف فيك الموقف دة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## twety (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: تتجوزيني ؟؟؟؟!!!!*

*حرررررررررام عليك*
*ده انا روحى طلعت *

*هههههههههه*

*ميرسى يافندم *


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: تتجوزيني ؟؟؟؟!!!!*



كيريا قال:


> *اشوف فيك يوم يا بيشو انا موت فى النكته دى الهى اشوف فيك الموقف دة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



*كده ياكيري
ماااااااااااااااااشي​*:smil8:


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: تتجوزيني ؟؟؟؟!!!!*



twety قال:


> *حرررررررررام عليك*
> *ده انا روحى طلعت *
> 
> *هههههههههه*
> ...



*ليه كده بس ياباشا
ماشي يافندم
شكرا لمرووووووووورك​*


----------



## saalooo (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: تتجوزيني ؟؟؟؟!!!!*

حلووووووووه اوووووووووي 
شكررراااااااااا​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: تتجوزيني ؟؟؟؟!!!!*



saalooo قال:


> حلووووووووه اوووووووووي
> شكررراااااااااا​



*شكرا ياسالو لمرووووووورك​*


----------



## monygirl (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: تتجوزيني ؟؟؟؟!!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو اوى الموقف دة 


ميرسى ليك كتير


----------



## الملكة العراقية (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: تتجوزيني ؟؟؟؟!!!!*

هههههههه جميلة جداااااا
ربنا يباركك يا بيشو​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: تتجوزيني ؟؟؟؟!!!!*



monygirl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلو اوى الموقف دة
> 
> 
> ميرسى ليك كتير



*شكرا ياجميل لمرووووووورك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: تتجوزيني ؟؟؟؟!!!!*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههه جميلة جداااااا
> ربنا يباركك يا بيشو​



*شكرا ياجميل لمرووووووورك​*


----------



## just member (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: تتجوزيني ؟؟؟؟!!!!*

*ادعى عليك بأية بس*
*روح يا اخى*
*وتعالى بسرعة*
*ههههههههههههه*
*بس حلوة يا باشا*
*ميرسى*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: تتجوزيني ؟؟؟؟!!!!*



come with me قال:


> *ادعى عليك بأية بس*
> *روح يا اخى*
> *وتعالى بسرعة*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> ...



*شكرا ياجميل لمرووووووووورك​*


----------



## مريم12 (3 فبراير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بجد روعة يا ميرنا*
*ميرررررررررررررررررسى كتير*


----------



## kalimooo (3 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااا

جميلة اووووووووووى

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Bolbola142 (3 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههه حلوة يا ميرنا بس هما تقريبا بيخلصوا من نص الموضوع ميرسي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 فبراير 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره..*​


----------



## tena_tntn (10 فبراير 2009)

حلوة اوى 
مرسي ميرنا


----------

